# From Engine Bay to AMP.. ???



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I already searched the forums.. and i found one thread about the wiring of an amp in the 200sx.. however, i would like some more info.. Now, where should i cut, a hole in the engine bay, of if i even should do that?.. Also, where can i run the wire so that it is hidden from the engine bay to the trunk?.. any answers would be awesome.. oh and the wire is 8 gauge..


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

with 8 gauge wire i hope "one" smaller amp and that is it. cause if you ever plan to go with any more than one or your amp is of sizable wattage, you may want to upgrade to 4 gauge.

i had a 8 gauge wire incedent and it wasn't pretty, trust me.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

yeah, u might as well do at least 4 gauge now in case you want to upgrade later..............and i was able to fit it through the hole that was already there and then u pop out ur door sills and other pieces in the area and u can run it along there under the edge of the carpet then under the back seat and into the trunk...........


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

awesome.. thanks guys, I am going to go get 4 gauge definetly, because i do plan to upgrade the system, in due time.. 

next thing though is some more engine mods, and a body kit, but darnnitt spring semester is comin, guess money will have togo to tuition and books.. oh well,

thanks again..


----------

